
Investigating ad transparency mechanism in social media – Facebook - godelmachine
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/03/07/investigating-ad-transparency-mechanisms-in-social-media-a-case-study-of-facebooks-explanations/
======
charlysl
TLDR:

Facebook have started giving ad explanations to improve transparency. _The key
finding is that explanations are often incomplete, and sometimes misleading_.

I found that the article is also interesting as a good intro to how
advertising in Facebook works.

The authors provide a tool, AdAnalyst, that gives improved explanations and
that they hope will allow users to detect malicious and deceptive advertising.

